# Windows 10 sur iMac 21' 2009



## iJof (31 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,
Je dispose d'un iMac avec une partition BootCamp Windows 7. Mais Boot Camp ne prend pas en charge Windows 8, le Mac est "trop vieux".

Si je mets à jour Windows 7 vers Windows 10, sera-t-il pris en charge ?
Merci pour votre aide. ^^


----------



## Locke (31 Juillet 2015)

iJof a dit:


> Si je mets à jour Windows 7 vers Windows 10, sera-t-il pris en charge ?


Normalement oui, aucun problème. Je l'ai fait dans une partition Boot Camp et dans une machine virtuelle dans mon MBP de 2010. 

Si à la base, tu as une version de Windows 7 Pro, alors ce sera l'installation de Windows 10 Pro qui se fera.


----------



## iJof (31 Juillet 2015)

Merci pour cette réponse, mais je préfère préciser : j'avais fait la même chose de Windows 7 vers 8, et même si le système d'exploitation s'est bien installé, les pilotes ne fonctionnaient plus et je me retrouvais avec une très faible le résolution non ajustable sur mon iMac 21'. Devant l'absence de pilote disponible, j'ai dû réinstaller Windows 7. 

Donc si cette fois je fais la mise à jour, les pilotes seront bien conservés ?


----------



## Locke (31 Juillet 2015)

iJof a dit:


> Donc si cette fois je fais la mise à jour, les pilotes seront bien conservés ?


Je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes et je ne vois pas pourquoi les pilotes disparaitraient. Par défaut, une version de Windows cherche toujours les derniers pilotes tout seul.


----------



## iJof (31 Juillet 2015)

Eh bien je ne sais pas non plus, le fait est que je ne pouvais pas récupérer les bons pilotes via BootCamp, qui était censé ne plus être incompatible.

Je tenterai quand même la mise à jour vers Windows 10, quand elle me sera enfin proposée (vive la réservation), et vous tiendrai au courant, ne serait-ce que pour les personnes dans mon cas. Merci à vous.


----------



## Locke (31 Juillet 2015)

Tu n'es pas forcé d'attendre, tu peux télécharger une version officielle chez Microsoft, il n'y a aucun problème la dessus, du moment que ton autre version est légale.

Attention, il ne faut pas graver le fichier .iso, sous Windows avec Winrar, tu décompresses le fichier .iso, tu repères le fichier *setup.exe* et tu le lances. Ca n'installera que la MAJ vers Windows 10, de cette façon si cela ne plait pas, tu pourras faire une restauration sans rien perdre. En faisant comme je te le mentionne, aucune de tes données personnelles ne sera touchée.


----------



## iJof (31 Juillet 2015)

D'accord, je vais faire comme ça. 
Encore merci. ^^

Je suppose que c'est via ce lien : https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10.

MàJ : Via ce lien je tombe sur un utilitaire qui me propose de mettre à niveau le PC directement ou de créer un support d'installation pour un autre PC. Ce que tu viens de mentionner est un fichier ISO, donc théoriquement la seconde possibilité. Donc je vais créer un support d'installation en ISO et à partir de là décompresser pour utiliser le Setup, et non pas mettre directement le PC via l'installateur ?


----------



## Locke (31 Juillet 2015)

C'est bien ce lien... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et ne prendre que cette version...





Il n'y a pas d'utilitaire, il suffit de choisir sa version, la langue et on télécharge un fichier .iso en 32 ou 64 bits. Sous OS X, c'est la version en 64 bits qu'il faut prendre.


----------



## iJof (31 Juillet 2015)

Selon que l'on se connecte sur PC ou Mac, le lien ne renvoie pas vers la même chose, donc je vais faire comme toi et bien télécharger l'Iso via Mac.


----------



## iJof (31 Juillet 2015)

Ça y est, Windows 10 est bien installé, et ce que je craignais est arrivé.

Impossible de régler l'OS à la bonne résolution, celle-ci est bien inférieure, et de plus le clavier n'est plus reconnu comme français…
Ça m'a l'air d'être uniquement un problème de pilotes, mais où donc les trouver ?

MàJ : concernant le clavier, il est au final reconnu, une icône sur le menu Démarrer m'a permis le changement vers le bon. Pour la définition, j'attends les mises à jour, d'après Windows Update, l'une est nommée "NVIDIA driver update for NVIDIA GeForce 9400" donc peut-être Windows 10 va-t-il fonctionner correctement après  ça. Par contre c'est terriblement long. =(


----------



## iJof (1 Août 2015)

Bon alors les mises à jour ont bien installé le bon pilote graphique et j'ai pu récupérer la bonne définition sur mon Mac. ^^
J'ai installé un pilote pour la Magic Mouse trouvé sur le net et ça marche aussi, bien que ça me semble ramer un peu.

En bref, ça marche. =)


----------



## iJof (1 Août 2015)

Je poursuis l'installation de tout ce que je peux, j'ai donc installé un pilote pour la Magic Mouse, trouvable ici : 
http://www.trackpadmagic.com/magic-mouse/download

Tout a fonctionné. Pour inverser le sens de la roulette de ma souris, j'ai suivi les indications de ce blog :
http://blog.valouille.fr/2014/08/inverser-le-sens-de-defilement-de-la-molette-sous-windows/

Là encore tout a marché. Reste un dernier souci : les touches de luminosité, de volume... du clavier ne fonctionnent pas. Quelqu'un aurait une solution ?


----------



## Zorglab (27 Août 2015)

Bonjour,
Je me trouve devant la même situation.
J'ai un iMac 27" model A1312 late 2009, sous Windows 7 avec Bootcamp version 4.0, officiellement non éligible à la mise à jour vers Windows 10 par Apple.
SI j'ai bien lu le fil tu (iJof) as pu installer Windows 10. Peux tu confirmer que tout fonctionne bien.
Merci d'avoir essuyé les plâtres.


----------



## papy_du_92 (3 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Suis passé également sous WIN10, et rencontre le souci du volume sur clavier, à l'ouverture le clavier se met en ENG donc suis obligé de passer manuellement en FRA Clavier Apple, et également un souci dans les pages sous EDGE, les pages ne s'affichent pas, MOZILLA lui fonctionne.
Je suis en BOOTCAMP V3.3, et ne sais si je peux UPGRADER mon iMac 27" (late 2009), à mon avis NON mais peut-être ai je tort mais ne sait comment faire ?

Donc on en est là...


----------



## iJof (6 Septembre 2015)

Oups désolé Zorglab pour le retard et oui rien n'a changé et Windows 10 fonctionne bien mis à part les touches de volume (réglable sur la barre des tâches). Je n'ai pas eu le souci du clavier de papy du 92.

Si tout ne fonctionne pas il faut bien penser à mettre à jour Windows 10, les pilotes s'installeront. Par contre je ne pense pas que mettre à jour le Mac ait une quelconque utilité, mais qui ne tente rien n'a rien. ^^


----------



## seraphin_tom (19 Septembre 2015)

salut, dis moi Ijof, peux tu me dire comment tu es parvenu a installer windows 7?
l'as tu fais depuis un cd ou une usb? si oui y a t'il une subtilité car pour ma part, 2 clés usb et ca ne fonctionne, ca ne boot pas sur la clef! je vais tenter avec un cd...
merci pour ton coup de pouce


----------



## seraphin_tom (10 Octobre 2015)

Salut, as tu vu ma question ?


----------



## Zorglab (30 Mai 2016)

L'échéance de la gratuité de Windows 10 approchant je me suis lancé dans la manip.
Miracle : tout c'est bien passé.
Dans un premier temps j'ai refait une nouvelle installation complète à partir d'un nouveau disque.
1. Installation de MacOS à partir du dvd d'origine : 10.6.1
2. Mise à jour MacOS pour passer en 10.6.8
3. Mise à jour MacOS pour passer en 10.11 (El Capitan).
4. BootCamp pour installer Windows 7.
5. Installé Bootcamp 4 : Windows 7 : OK
6. Installé Windows 10 à partir d'un dvd (la mise à niveau 7 vers 10 par internet est super longue et reste bloqué à 99% !)
7. Windows 10 : tout est OK (écran, clavier, souris, réseaux, sons ...) : version 1511 - 10586.104
Je vais pouvoir repasser sur mon Windows 7 d'origine et lancer l'installation en espérant que ça se passe aussi bien.


----------



## r e m y (31 Mai 2016)

Si on fait la mise à jour de Windows 7 vers windows10 par internet, est-ce qu'il y a moyen de conserver une copie de l'installer de Windows 10 (en cas de réinstallation ultérieure)?

Sinon, comment as-tu obtenu un DVD de Windows10?

Autre question... Obtient-on un nouveau numéro de license? Ou est-ce la license Windows7 qui permet de valider l'installation de Windows10?

Derniere question,... Est-ce que les drivers Apple pour Windows7 obtenus par Assistant BootCamp restent fonctionnels, ou faut-il trouver une mise a jour de ces drivers pour Windows10 (drivers qui n'existent probablement   pas pour d'anciens modèles de Macs)?


----------



## Zorglab (31 Mai 2016)

A ma connaissance, non : pas de copie de l'installation.

Pour obtenir un dvd de Windows 10 c'est là : https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10
Dans la rubrique : 
"Vous devez créer une clé USB, un DVD ou un fichier ISO ?"
Tu clic sur "Télécharger maintenant l'outil", MediaCreationTool que tu exécutes.
Tu acceptes les conditions de licence, puis tu choisis "Créer un support d'installation pour un autre PC"
Dans "Choisir le media à utiliser' tu as le choix entre flash USB ou fichier ISO (que tu peux graver sur dvd).

Non, pas de nouveau numéro de licence : il faut installer sur une version valide et activée de Windows 7.


----------



## r e m y (31 Mai 2016)

Ok merci de cette réponse détaillée. 

Concernant les pilotes Apple fournis via l'assistant BootCamp, ceux installés pour Windows7 restent compatibles une fois la mise a jour vers Windows 10 effectuée?


----------



## Zorglab (31 Mai 2016)

Semblerait que oui ; je n'ai rien eu à réinstaller après l'installation de Windows 10.
J'ai fait une comparaison avant et après : les drivers Apple sont les mêmes.


----------



## r e m y (31 Mai 2016)

Et en cas de réinstallation, j'imagine qu'il faudra installer Windows7, puis appliquer à nouveau la mise à jour Windows10, non?


----------



## Zorglab (31 Mai 2016)

Comme dit l'autre : bonne question !
Je ne sais pas. Faudrait essayer d'installer directement Windows 10 à partir du dvd. Mais quid de la licence ?
Toutefois : http://windows.microsoft.com/fr-fr/windows-10/activation-in-windows-10

À partir de la mise à jour de novembre, Windows 10 (version 1511) peut être activé à l’aide de certaines clés de produit Windows 7, Windows 8 et Windows 8.1. Pour plus d’informations, consultez la section Activation de Windows 10 (version 1511 ou supérieure) à l’aide d’une clé de produit Windows 7, Windows 8 ou Windows 8.1 dans cette rubrique.

J'essaierai dès que j'ai fini ma manip avec mon Windows 7 d'origine.


----------



## Zorglab (31 Mai 2016)

En attendant, j'ai trouvé ça :

*Devrais-je passer par mon système d'origine pour réinstaller Windows 10 ?*
Lorsque la mise à jour vers Windows 10 est effectuée Microsoft procède à une activation numérique, c'est à dire qu'il enregistre une "empreinte" unique du matériel de l'ordinateur (processeur / carte mère). Grâce à cela il sera possible de réinstaller Windows 10 directement et à tout moment en utilisant un DVD ou une clé USB d'installation à graver grâce à l'outil "media creation tool". D'autre part Windows 10 intègre un outil qui permet de lancer une réparation (en gardant ses fichiers persos) ou une réinstallation qui supprime tout et restaure un système vierge.

Sur : http://www.cnetfrance.fr/produits/fin-windows-10-gratuit-faq-39837476.htm


----------



## r e m y (31 Mai 2016)

Ok merci de ces recherches !


----------



## Zorglab (5 Juin 2016)

J'ai effectué la mise à niveau sur un Windows7 "opérationnel" : tout est OK.


----------

